# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  nissos chios&mykonos zip

## the nile

τα πλεον καραβια της blue star στα παλια τους σινιαλα http://library.hangsim.com/getfile.p...nos.zip:apthy:

----------

